# BEST 32 inch latest tv



## ajinkys (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys,

I do not know much about television however, i'm looking forward to purchase a 32 inch TV within a budget of 40-45K.
Mostly, i'm looking at brand Sony and Samsung. 
Requirement :
1. Best picture quality, latest technology and features ( e.g. samsung gesture control for model Samsung 32H5700 )
2. Wifi, slim, compatibility and best viewing angles.

In short, i'm looking forward towards TV.. the best money can buy within 40-45k. 
with the little knowledge that i possess i have shortlisted Samsung 32H5700 and Sony W700C.

Awaiting urgent suggestions ?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2015)

ajinkys said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I do not know much about television however, i'm looking forward to purchase a 32 inch TV within a budget of 40-45K.
> Mostly, i'm looking at brand Sony and Samsung.
> ...



32" is very small.
get a 42" tv. 32 looks like a computer monitor


----------

